# need something "new" to listen to



## Youkai (Sep 11, 2010)

Well not "new" in the sence of new but something i don't know.

I have a rather unique taste in Music so I hardly ever get anything "new" ...
I think my music collection didn't grew more than 2 songs over the last ~4 years ...


I am not even certain about what sort of music i like because i have several different styles where i like a very few ammount of songs.

I mainly listen to Japanese Music but I intend to stock up my english or german songs.

What I listen to in English are as example:

Flogging Molly - The Worst Day Since Yesterday (only song i like of this "band?")
DJ Bobo (barely everything)
The Sweet (barely everything)
Three Doors Down - Kryptonite (well I never listened to another song of this band so no clue if they might fit my taste)
Craig David - Walking Away (same as above)
Mr President - Coco Jumbo 
Groove Coverage - God is a Girl (extremely good ... love that "trance?" style)
Uncle Kracker - Follow Me
Hannah Montana (most ... oO *blush*) XD
Shaggy - Angel / It wasn't me (only songs i like)
Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer ( .... .... XD)
Scatman John (all the few songs he made)
Barcode Brothers - SMS (never listened to others of them)
Tom Jones - Not Unusual (only one i know)
Beethoven - Rondo a Capriccio (well i listen to other beethoven / Brahms / ... as well ... i like classic music)
Akon - Lonely (only one i like)
Junior and Senior - Move your Feet (only one)
Europe - Final Countdown
Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood
Underdog Project - Summerjam (man that song was good ... )
Haddaway - What is love 
Nickelback - how do you remind me
Moby - Why does my heart
BECCA - I'm Alive / Alone (top !! do not know others yet)
Electric Light Orchestra - Twilight (great song ! i love it)
Sting - English Man in New York
Vangelis - Conquer of Paradise
Emilia - Big World
Fools Garden - Lemon Tree
Tatu - all the things she said (very good song)
Roanan Keating - Rollercoaster
Red hot Chilli Peppers - Californication ( do i have to say anything ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

----------



mep now i listed barely all my english songs oO 
i know thats not much (even thaught it might already be to much for a "short" example ...


Still hope some ppl are not to annoyed reading all those songs which i believe not many ppl except me listn to anymore 

I "hate" rap music and i allways thaught i do not like tecno but several friends told me lately that very much of the japanese songs i "love" are pretty much tecno and trance (really never knew that oO)
don't like Minimal and Metal as well. Nothing that is to "hardcore".



----------
and some few (now really i think ....) german songs i listn to if someone from germany might know them and knows similiar stuff

Münchner Freiheit (alles geil)
Die Ärzte (alles geil)
JBO (naja ... vieles gut bzw zumindest lustig XD)
Die 3. Generation - Leb (kenn nur das von Big Brother damals)
Ben feat. Gim - Engel (is ziemlich gut aber sonst bin ich net wirklich fan von Ben)
Put  (einfach alles geil)
Reinhard May (musikalisch nicht top aber trotzdem eigentlich alles ziemlich gut)
Die Prinzen - Schlotterstein Hymne (find das wohl hauptsächlich gut weils zu meiner kindheit gehört)
Matthias Reim - Verdammt ich lieb dich
-------------


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 11, 2010)

Beethoven - Rondo a Capriccio (well i listen to other beethoven / Brahms / ... as well ... i like classic music)
check out nuttin but strings. sounds like a bad name, but they sample classical music and incorprate to hip hop

you might not like it if you hate rap, but i despise rap usually but i love it, especially the song above

you might also like some post rock (alot of bands have classical music as influences)

(the whole album 'give me beauty or give me death' is amazing)


Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer ( .... .... XD)
maybe check out some (older) black sabbath. paranoid is an amazing album. its not too hardcore metal (i dont think much of BS is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2010)

your tastes seem varied enough that you don't so much like genres but more you just like specific artists and as such most people will just suggest their favorites.
I'd suggest mine but nobody likes what I like so why bother.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 12, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> your tastes seem varied enough that you don't so much like genres but more you just like specific artists and as such most people will just suggest their favorites.
> I'd suggest mine but nobody likes what I like so why bother.



Not true.  You recommended the Flobots to me and I now have a couple of albums.


----------



## DaMummy (Sep 12, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> Well not "new" in the sence of new but something i don't know.
> 
> I have a rather unique taste in Music so I hardly ever get anything "new" ...
> 
> ...


well its obvious that not i nor anybody else can help you


----------



## Mrnoodlehead (Sep 12, 2010)

Dubstep is the way to go!


----------



## admotonic (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I don't know what other think of her, but I personally love Florence and the machine. Some of her songs suck, but the majority of them I really enjoy like "blinding", and "Heavy in your arms" (doesn't mean I like Twilight, in fact I've never watched a movie or read the books)


----------



## Youkai (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




not all to much but i never thaught that there would even come some tipps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll "look?" into it.

MFDC
yeah does sound good (even thaught i preffer the piano if no voice)


----------



## BionicC (Sep 12, 2010)

There seems to be a bit of a pop/dance vibe to some of your favourites so I thought I'd list a few songs in a similar-ish vein:

The Count & Sinden feat. Mystery Jets - After Dark: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fs9vRtZsMz0

The Hoosiers - Choices: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3tCVc0Tlsg

Mark Ronson and the Business Intl - Bang Bang Bang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzE5dS6fnFk

Kelis - 4th of July (Fireworks): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9_JWxzXq0I

Kylie Minogue - All the Lovers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW1W_9IqskY
(Fear of Tigers Remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouamW5HB3OY)

Kele - Tenderoni: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdQioZHYpvQ

Hot Chip - I Feel Better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GOZjlwIwfk&ob=av2e

Goldfrapp - Rocket: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJppnG1tflU
(Grum Remix: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTv9yEoMs9A)

Delphic - Doubt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vl2tZV6XV4

Groove Armada - Look Me in the Eye Sister: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBI4rpmvWe8

Rusko feat. Amber Coffman - Hold On: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RVKLcaIAE8


----------



## Youkai (Sep 12, 2010)

hmmm sadly atm the only songs/bands i like from what you guys recommended me are the two from mfdc (even thaught i would have preffered piano when there is hardly any singing) and The Hoosiers bionicc recommended (listened to 3 songs, not perfectly my taste but not bad!)

most here is to much "bum bum bum" ...


if you guys know YUI, i preffer songs in the style she uses, not to fast not to loud not as slow to make you fall asleep ...

also very good would be songs similiar to God is a Girl by Groove Coverage, i just love that in my ears harmonic music that can live without all that "bum bum bum" all the time.
or like this, i believe everyone here knows this one


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 12, 2010)

Youkai said:
			
		

> hmmm sadly atm the only songs/bands i like from what you guys recommended me are the two from mfdc (even thaught i would have preffered piano when there is hardly any singing)



i want to say other ef songs have more vocals, but none of them are really popping into my head at the moment

i couldnt think of the name of this last night, but it just popped into my head just now, you might like it. (there isnt any vocals, however)
they draw influence from a lot of classical music


----------



## Lushay (Sep 13, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 14, 2010)

hmm i liked the others you posted better mfdc

@Lushay 
omg oO not what i normaly listen to but this band seems really good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 already heard some other songs on youtube and at the moment they are all more or less awesome.

(some parts are a little "meh" meaning not that good but mostly very good, its like some fast parts are just fittingly fast and others seem like they should have been played slower)


----------



## DaMummy (Sep 15, 2010)

you know what, blind shot in the dark here, but seeing you mentioning pianos, reminded me of one thing, it might be kind of a weird mix based on your other artists, but just give a listen or 3 and see if it instantly grows on you, if not completely forget it ever existed
Porcelain


----------



## Gore (Sep 15, 2010)

might as well.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## monkat (Sep 15, 2010)

Listen to everything in the Rate The Song From The Poster Above You thread.

Win.


----------



## Logan 5 (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Saken (Sep 24, 2010)

No need to thank


----------



## elchzard (Sep 25, 2010)

If you like Californication, listen to more Chili Peppers, especially By The Way and Stadium Arcadium, and if you don't have the rest of Californication, get that too...

Probably not much help at all, but i thought i might as well try


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## Depravo (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## BionicC (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## VashTS (Sep 29, 2010)

you need to listen to oomph! and rammstein.  maybe even some megaherz.  

as for english, get some nine inch nails.


----------



## Issac (Sep 29, 2010)

I will suggest four artists. 
Bright eyes, Death Cab for Cutie, Postal Service and envy.

Bright eyes has some really great lyrics and the songs are fun and very emotional 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Death cab for cutie has very poppy songs and a few slow ones, quite catchy and heart warming!
Postal Service is the singer of Death cab and another guy making some more electronic sounding music..
envy is pure emo. Pretty much like EF that MFDC12 posted (EF is from sweden whoop!). I'm afraid you won't like envy though. epic songs, spoken japanese "poems" and screaming.

Bright eyes - A perfect sonnet


Death Cab for Cutie - Tiny Vessels


Postal Service - The District Sleeps Alone Tonight


envy - worn heels and the hands we hold (please listen through it all atleast once) 



I just came up with a bonus song if you like classical music: Ólafur Arnalds!
Ólafur Arnalds -  Hægt, kemur ljósið


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 2, 2010)

Try listening to more of the same artists you like. Its a great way to expand your library. I always chevk out the album if i like a certain song. And it brought me a lot of music.

Also try Mondo Cane by Mike Patton.


----------

